# Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway Winners



## Sonnie

*We have winners!*


Congratulations to *Jason1976* and *dougc*!

*Each member has won a pair of Axiom M3 v3 Speakers!*


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

It's the first time I won anything. I can't wait to get them and hook them up.


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congratulations Guys! Thats a nice prize. 
Enjoy.


----------



## TypeA

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats guys


----------



## FlashJim

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Those look fantastic.

Congrats guys! We expect a full report after you've listened to them a while.


----------



## Binary

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

congrats guys, they seem to be some really good quality surrounds, let us know how you like em!


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congratulations guys! You are going to love them!


----------



## iconrl

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats and enjoy guy's....:T


----------



## sub_crazy

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats on the win guys.

Looks like you got your gifts early this year:T


----------



## kujomujo

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Wow... Merry Christmas guys!

Congrats. :clap:


----------



## HTNut42

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats guys! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## engtaz

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats guy and enjoy


----------



## grn1969c10

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congratulations on winning to the both of you, :clap: and Merry Christmas everybody! 

Matt


----------



## dougc

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Thanks Shack!!! I can't wait to intstall and review them!

We have been busy finishing a "Room Makeover" for our 6 year old girl over the last week for Christmas (she loves it) and I finally made it back online to be so pleasantly suprised to find this awesome gift - icing on the cake to an already great holiday. What a great Christmas!


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

same here. I hope I like them. I am thinking they may make better surround sound speakers.


----------



## fusionrx

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats!!


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

I didn't know it was for one speaker. I dont know what I am going to use it for. onder:


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

They are sending me out the 2nd speaker. I cant wait to get the 2nd one so i can hook them up.


----------



## grn1969c10

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

That was pretty funny! No, No, I'm glad you got it straightened out and are getting the other one. I just read the reply in my email and exclaimed "One speaker?!?" It was funny because the cat raised her head to give me that "your talking out loud to yourself again" look of disaproval. Hopefully the winter storms won't delay the second one and you can try them out soon.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

This was indeed a humorous situation. Axiom told me they were sending us some speakers to giveaway... great! I get them in and check out the site on those particular speakers and notice they appear to be quite small, so I am thinking there are two speakers per box. Cool... we'll give away a couple of pairs of these. I never looked back... never considered that like most speakers, they are probably packaged one to a box. I did not think twice about it. UNTIL... Jason tells me he only got one speaker! What? So... fortunately I had yet to ship the other one because Doug (the other winner) had not contacted me yet about shipping his. So, I sent Jason the other speaker and had Axiom send Doug a set. No biggie... but definitely funny on me anyway. One of those "duh me" moments... not that I haven't had plenty of them. :whistling:

BTW... great video Jason... :T

Now that I viewed the video... I suppose it is at least possible that two of those speakers could have fit in one box. :huh:


----------



## TypeA

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Ill be perfectly content to bring up this booboo just as often as possible in the future...

So just to verify, you have _two_ separate boxes, one each for both the UMC-1 and UPA-5, is that right Sonnie? :rofl:


----------



## dougc

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

So maybe they will make the mistake of putting two in each box and then send me two boxes! 

Side note - I made sure to show my wife this thread so that she would believe that I actually won them. Speakers and amps and such tend to stream into our house pretty steadily to fuel my addiction to bass for my DJ setup and I have been politely asked to make that stop


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*



TypeA said:


> Ill be perfectly content to bring up this booboo just as often as possible in the future...
> 
> So just to verify, you have _two_ separate boxes, one each for both the UMC-1 and UPA-5, is that right Sonnie? :rofl:


heehee... I got a good chuckle out of that one for sure.

I will make sure before I have lcaillo ship it out... :T




dougc said:


> So maybe they will make the mistake of putting two in each box and then send me two boxes!
> 
> Side note - I made sure to show my wife this thread so that she would believe that I actually won them. Speakers and amps and such tend to stream into our house pretty steadily to fuel my addiction to bass for my DJ setup and I have been politely asked to make that stop


I promise I will not let her know that you paid me half of their retail price so that you could win them. I promise ... :shh:

Oh... and be sure to edit the other threads about all that other stuff you purchased... just in case she starts snooping around. :sneeky:


----------



## dougc

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Lucky for me it's 60 degrees out today since I will be sleeping on the porch!


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*



dougc said:


> Lucky for me it's 60 degrees out today since I will be sleeping on the porch!


I take it your speakers are coming today. :jump: My ups tracking shows i am to get my other speaker on the 3rd. I have to wait till monday.  

It shows it is in LAWNSIDE, NJ. The last one came the next day after it was in NJ. I am hoping it comes tomorrow. It would be nice to get it early.


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

ups tracking shows the speaker was a mile from my house at 2:09AM est. I only live about a mile from the ups hub. The sad thing is it won't come till this evening. They deliver at my house on the way back to UPS.


it's now 6:32pm . I guess they are waiting till monday. I saw the trucks driving past my house today but i wonder if they got off work early for new years eve or something. If i would of known that I would of called them this morning to see about picking it up at ups. Now It's to late.


----------



## mjcmt

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Pretty cool speakers. I was hoping to win them for my bedroom. I'm sure you will find a nice place for them. Congrats.


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

I went to unbox the speakers today to find out they are broken. It's just the name tags on the grills that are broken. The M at the end of each name tag is broken  

see the M by itself on the speaker it looks like it says Axioi with the way the M is broken

I called Axiom and they are sending me two logos for the grills. I guess I should finish hooking them up to make sure they are working ok. I wasnt sure If they would want me to ship them back or what. I didn't want to unpack them more if i had to send them back. I will soon let you guys know what i think of these speakers. I'm trying to find a place to mount them. I have old plaster walls. The screws should work good with the backer board. But I am thinking If i had dry wall walls It would of been nice it they came with some wall anchors. It has a template that goes on the wall for mounting. I wish it was a larger template that was the size of the speaker. It would give me an idea of were the bottom of the speaker would be and the top of the speaker. I like how the speaker grills have magnits without holes. It makes the speakers look nice and clean with the grills removed. They also have a nice finish. One thing I wish they had is oiled rubbed veneer, But they are still nice. To me speakers with real veneer look more high end then plastic veneers. They look to be well built. I was looking at the grills and there is no support behind the m on the logos. I think thats why both of mine are broken. The rest of the name tag has something behind the letters. I think it would only take a little more plastic to make it solid behind the M's I think mine would of been ok if they would of been solid.


----------



## mjcmt

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*



Jason1976 said:


> I have old plaster walls. The screws should work good with the backer board. But I am thinking If i had dry wall walls It would of been nice it they came with some wall anchors.


Cheap plastic anchors work fine for plaster on lath and will easily hold the speaker wall mount. I've used the red, gray, and blue variety into plaster using black drywall screws to mount a variety of material with superb gripping results. If you have wood lath behind the plaster you have a high probability of hitting it using 2" course thread D/W screws and the ones that miss the lath you can use anchors. Good luck.

Here is an article on a variety of anchors, which you may already know.
http://www.athomealterations.com/2010/09/wall-hangings-using-screws.html


----------



## dougc

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Did you get them installed or at least had a listen yet Jason? How do they sound?!


----------



## bambino

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

Congrats on the big win guys, enjoy!:sn:


----------



## Jason1976

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*



dougc said:


> Did you get them installed or at least had a listen yet Jason? How do they sound?!


I like the sound of them. I 'm useing them as rear surround speakers. Did you get yours dougc?


----------



## dougc

*Re: Axiom M3 v3 Speaker Giveaway*

I haven't received them yet, but it was a week until I realized that I was a winner, so I'm a couple of weeks behind you. I'm thinking of using them as the fronts of my surround or for our formal living room, which has no audio setup at this time.


----------



## dougc

I received my speakers and I am surprised at how big they sound for such little enclosures. I replaced my front surrounds with these (for now) and gave them a listen with some music on Pandora and Inception on blue ray. I have a small, vaulted-ceiling living room that is my HT room which has several doorways and many other undesireable aspects for a HT. All of the surrounds are in the corners with the main speakers next to the TV. The Axioms were a bit of a pain to mount, but once up, they look great and fit securely in their little brackets, which are also the wiring terminals. The bass from these is surprisingly deep and punchy. I think that the corner placement helps enhance the bass due to corner loading. Compared to my mains, they miss something in the middle, but my center channel picks the mids up and makes for a very nice sound for my little 5.1 system. They have the metal tweeters which have a metallic sound, which is not my favorite, but then again, all of my speakers work well together and addition of the Axioms makes it all sound better. I think the plan will be to mount my DIY wall mounted mains in the front corners and use the Axioms in the rear since the Axioms sound so much better than what I had for surrounds. But that is a different story...

Anyways, thanks for the amazing gift HTS!!!


----------



## Jason1976

your photos looked like a pro took them.


----------



## dougc

Thanks, but my only pro card is in professional Guinness Guzzling


----------



## Jason1976

dougc said:


> Thanks, but my only pro card is in professional Guinness Guzzling


I think they came out better then axiom has on their web page. I think they should send you more speakers so you can review them and take more great photos.


----------



## dougc

I agree! Four of these would be solid.


----------



## SongJohn

Those speakers are incredibly beautiful. I'm also incredibly jealous.


----------

